# Which Planer?



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I bought a Grizzely and am happy with it. If at all possible, get the one with quick change blades, it will save you a world of headaches.


----------



## Jack Johnson (Jun 3, 2005)

*Grizzly*

Peggjam,

Have you got a link to the Planer you listed. I would like to see a description etc.

Thank you

Jack


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Virtually any new planer you look at today will have been made in Taiwan or China. There are a limited number of factories producing machines sold under a variety of labels so you will see different colors and different names out there but very similar or identical machines.

Don't be afraid. Buy one with a recognizable name and it will be OK.

The smallest planers are 12 to 12 1/2 inch wide models....portable or "bench" tools. Fine for short lengths of soft woods. Blade changing is easy. We have one we have used hard for 15 years. 

Beyond that level you will find capacities and power levels to suit a variety of uses. For the money, you can't go wrong with Grizzly. www.grizzly.com

They have a 20" , 5hp model for under $1200. We run this one in our cabinet shop. He would be thrilled.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

This is the one I bought:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0453

I like it, but wish I had done the quick blade change deal.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a 12" Delta which has served me well for a number of years


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

*Powermatic 15"*

I bought the Powermatic 15" thickness planer. I've been very happy with it.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

i've had one like this for almost 10 years.
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...+&+Shapers&pid=00921758000&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I have a lot of large commercial woodworking equipment including an 18 inch planer that weighs 1000 pounds. I also have a small Delta 12 1/2 inch that works great. No, it is not just for short lengths of soft wood. I regularly use it to plane up to 16 foot long 12 inch wide walnut and maple. You just have to support the ends and keep sharp blades in it. Pretty much all of the small planers are decent these days, but I would buy Delta, Dewalt, etc in case you need service or a part. These are all under $500 and will earn their keep.


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for the hints and suggestions. Very appreciated! I poked around and noticed hubby's workshop has Grizzly, Delta, and Dewalt tools, so I'll start there! Mabe


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

The reality is that most of the planers available today are good products that will last a long time. I would stay within major brands such as the ones listed though. 

It would be good for you to figure out what size he wants before buying. That will dictate your price for the most part with a typcial variation in price from Powermatic on the high side to Grizzly on the low side. Although, the construction on these won't really be that different. It is not like the difference between a Ford and Lexus 4 door sedan.

I would much rather have a Grizzly with more capacity than a Powermatic with less capacity.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I had a delta 12 portable planer that really worked well for years. Then Santa brought me this one


http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0454

a few years ago. The price has gone up since then. But it depends on what he will be doing with it. the 12 inch is a perfectly good place to start.

I do some woodworking with larger glued up panels so the 20 inch grizzly is a real time saver, and I use a lot of native timber that I season in my barn so the bigger planer pays off.

But make sure he has 220 v. service.


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

*The rest of the story...*

Howdy All,

Just thought I'd thank you all again for your help and let you know that we got a planer. Went with the Delta 13 inch #22-580 and hubby loves it. We planed some 40 year old cedar siding and old oak floorboards and were amazed at how beautiful the wood looked like under the weathering and age.

Now I've been getting him to plane some of the old hive and frame woods to use for my miniature building. Gosh I love recycling!

Ok, now do you have suggestions for a 6" jointer? He's considering a Grizzly...

Mabe


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

i have a 6" grizzly jointer that i got (gulp) 25 years ago and it still is a good solid tool. i would buy it again. it can hook up to 110 or 220. i've run quite a bit of wood through it.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I also have a 6" grizzely jointer that I like, it's not 25 years old though.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a very old heavy 6" delta that we had all we could do to get into the house it was so heavy. Very nice, reliable, and only cost around a hundred bucks. that's what I call recycling


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Change the blades often when planing old wood. You'll find that the planer will not feed well with dull blades. It will also tend to glaze the wood. Periodically remove the sap and pitch from the bed of the planer with terps or other solvent and wax with Johnson's Paste wax or beeswax. This will help with feeding tremendously. 

If you look around you should be able to pick up a 6 inch Delta or older Delta Rockwell. I see them quite often at around $200.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Nice to see that you got your hubby a nice planer! But, if you are working with any salvage/recycled or even milled wood, you should invest in a:

http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/lumberwizard.htm

I'm telling you, one hidden piece of metal - a broken nail, embedded barbed wire, or even a bullet will ruin a set of blades. A lumber wizard is definitely worth the investment. As they say, been there, done that. I get a lot of trees milled, and I do my fair share of recycling floor boards, etc. Saved a lot of blades.

As far as spending bucks on a jointer, follow the same rules as for the planer - check out various name-brand models, etc. But, when I was just starting out buying tools, I wish I had been given this advice: Don't get a six inch jointer - spend more and get at least an eight inch jointer. You are much more limited in squaring stock with a six inch jointer than something larger. Go with at least an eight. That's my advice, don't spend twice. I'm a poet and don't know it...

MM


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

MapMan said:


> I'm telling you, one hidden piece of metal - a broken nail, embedded barbed wire, or even a bullet will ruin a set of blades.


Something else, run your hand across the board if you happen to lay it down on the driveway (ahem) as it might pick up a small pebble or sand...



MapMan said:


> As far as spending bucks on a jointer, follow the same rules as for the planer - check out various name-brand models, etc. But, when I was just starting out buying tools, I wish I had been given this advice: Don't get a six inch jointer - spend more and get at least an eight inch jointer. You are much more limited in squaring stock with a six inch jointer than something larger. Go with at least an eight. That's my advice, don't spend twice. I'm a poet and don't know it...
> 
> MM


In general and in certain forums I wholeheartedly agree with this advice. The price difference isn't that great but the bed length difference is, and it is the bed length that you will love.

But:

I have seen some very nice work done with 4 inch benchtop jointers. It takes great patience, much practice, and a lot of patience. Being patient doesn't hurt either.

I wouldn't try face jointing on less than a 6 inch jointer and then I would only do short boards.

For someone who is just trying to recycle an old barn into bee boxes I think a 6 inch jointer would be just fine. If that same person were trying to make 10 foot tables out of the barn then I would want the bed length that the 8 inch jointer gives.

Although with a planer and a table saw you don't need a jointer. You'll need two specific jigs.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Of course, you could go for a 16" jointer like mine. It weighs 1825#. I love big old machines.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I wondered Ross have you ever considered mounting a harley davidson engine on that wood working machine? varoom....


----------



## Doug Virginia (Dec 11, 2006)

*planer*

I have a DeWalt 12.5" wide, thickness planer. I have run about 75,000 Board feet through it
and it runs very well. Dewalt is fairly well made and parts for repair are easy to obtain. Points in the electric motor are very easy to change to keep up and running.


----------

